# Triton routers



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

What happened to Triton routers? I see a website and they seem to still be in business but they seem to ahve fallen off of everyone's radar. 

At one point they seemed like the router everyone wanted to have, sort of like the Scandinavian work benches in the 70's and 80's or Lie Nielsen hand tools about 5 years ago...and then they just kind of disappeared. 

Anyone have recent experience with them?


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sure if you search for triton on this site you'll find plenty of recent threads discussing them. They are still around and they are still coming out with new tools. A HUGE hand-held planer, and a new work centre with interchangeable table tops are two I've seen them advertising recently. So they are still coming up with things that are a bit different and original. I guess their routers have been around for a while now and there is less new to say about them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

hmmm...maybe your radar is broke. :surprise:
Just kidding.

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vtargid=kwd-4920105283&ref=pd_sl_2zzgmr2h0l_b

https://bistritontools.com/routers....GmRDiQ_nhXPb35xZ-hVRDr4aqRHQzJ8GiyBoCyXzw_wcB

http://www.rockler.com/nav/brand/triton/0?{=promoads.line2}&gclid=CjwKEAiAoOvEBRDD25uyu9Lg9ycSJAD0cnBy1Z-RrBavsSDpeasDbf6KCtkgFvB-idEuz5k8Zw-HqxoCLEPw_wcB

I have the 3 1/4hp. It runs every time I turn it no. No complaints on my end.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. They come up quite regularly. Most new threads seem to be from people wanting to know if current owners are still recommending them for table use and the answer to that always is yes.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TRA001 can't be beat for table use. Too heavy for me to use freehand. I have Bosch 1617s for handheld use. Triton had some distributer problems in the past, but that is resolved now. If you use a TRA001 (3 1/4 hp) in the table, be sure to get a mounting plate for it with a twist lock insert. Adjusting height from the top makes life a little easier for us "mature" folks. My knees give out kneeling down these days. 

Get matched bit sets for table use and make your life easier. Freud and Sommerfeld both offer matched sets in half inch shanks. If you have questions about their use, look up Sommerfeld videos on youtube. Mark Sommerfeld is a skilled cabinet maker and the way he uses the router is masterful, and he uses, and even sells the Triton.

I am not familiar with the smaller Triton routers since Bosch 1617s are tops to me in the 2 1/4 hp models. 

Rockler and several other woodworking stores carry Triton now, and you can order them on Amazon. Watch for a good price, about $270 US. Maybe more answer than you need, but helpful I hope.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

MT Stringer said:


> hmmm...maybe your radar is broke. :surprise:
> Just kidding.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vtargid=kwd-4920105283&ref=pd_sl_2zzgmr2h0l_b
> ...


My radar is tuned mostly to hand tools, trying to re orient myself towards power tools a bit. Seemed like a good router...:smile:


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

DesertRatTom said:


> TRA001 can't be beat for table use. Too heavy for me to use freehand. I have Bosch 1617s for handheld use. Triton had some distributer problems in the past, but that is resolved now. If you use a TRA001 (3 1/4 hp) in the table, be sure to get a mounting plate for it with a twist lock insert. Adjusting height from the top makes life a little easier for us "mature" folks. My knees give out kneeling down these days.
> 
> Get matched bit sets for table use and make your life easier. Freud and Sommerfeld both offer matched sets in half inch shanks. If you have questions about their use, look up Sommerfeld videos on youtube. Mark Sommerfeld is a skilled cabinet maker and the way he uses the router is masterful, and he uses, and even sells the Triton.
> 
> ...


The Sommerfield link is worth the price of admission in reading your reply-and no, it was not overly long. 

Wanting a heavy duty router I can table mount without having to ahve a second router lift. that way i can do Cope and stick work without having to change bits and setups. 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

That said about triton routers, Lie-Nielsen and Sjoberg are still fairly popular as well. Lie-Nielsen has been doing well with doing their Hand Tool Events as well as being at some of the shows like Woodworking in America and the every-other year Handworks. Sjoberg has sponsored at least one you-tuber I know of, and likely others, and I believe Woodcraft still carries them.

With-in certain communities like this forum, I can see where a section of tools can get real popular for a period of time, and the diminish, at least until someone brings up a question about them. The reason being, is you do get to a saturation point in that community where most everyone who is going to buy a Lie-Nielsen block plane has one, so it isn't brought up.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the 001 in my table. It's a beast. Love the crank handle to chnge and adjust bits.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Chris Hachet said:


> My radar is tuned mostly to hand tools, trying to re orient myself towards power tools a bit. Seemed like a good router...:smile:


It is, Chris. It just loafs along slinging a 3 1/2 inch raised panel cuttiing bit. I slow it down to it's slowest rpm and make several cuts. No problems ever encountered.

As with most routers, you have to reach under the table to lock/unlock the spindle. Very important if you don't want the possibility of spindle creep messing up your cut.

I have used it many times, and with it shut off, I don't have to look under the table. I can feel the lock handle and operate it with no problem. The crank makes it nice to raise the spindle above the table, and it locks in place so only one wrench is needed to change bits. I like that.

Here is some reading material I have collected if your are interested.
Mike


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't add much more than what has already been said...

Mine is mounted in a Bosch 1181 table (Craftsman) at an angle so that the coarse and fine adjustment are real handy for my left hand. Have not missed the above table adjustment but it's in the future.

It's amazing to see it cut a raised panel without a murmur...

One owner I know free hands raised panels with it...

Dust collection is excellent with fence installed shop vac and dust deputy. The base dust port works great with the Bosch vac hose for those pesky dado/groove cuts.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Several WEB sites have them on sale, I just purchased one from Rockler last month. I do have a question for people that have a Triton router in an enclosed router table with dust collection. Do you remove the plastic shields or do you leave them on? Removing them makes sense to me because with them on the some dust will remain inside the plastic shields.

CAD-Man


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

CAD-Man said:


> Several WEB sites have them on sale, I just purchased one from Rockler last month. I do have a question for people that have a Triton router in an enclosed router table with dust collection. Do you remove the plastic shields or do you leave them on? Removing them makes sense to me because with them on the some dust will remain inside the plastic shields.
> 
> CAD-Man


I left the plastic shields intact on my MF001 Triton Router when I installed in in my shop-built table. I have had no problems with dust being trapped by the plastic shields.

I mounted my router so that the spindle lock lever and power switch are facing the front of the cabinet for easy access. This however puts the lift crank too close to the fence for easy operation, so I had to extend the crank shaft.

Other than that I made no changes to the router and have used it extensively since completing the table last spring.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Chris Hachet said:


> ... _that way i can do Cope and stick work without having to change bits and setups_...


Ahh that explains it all as to how @Stick486 is near 17k posts. You're doin his work!

:wink:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Got the 001 in my table. It's a beast. Love the crank handle to chnge and adjust bits.


I've got the 001 in my table too John,
& cannot fault it. Jamesjj


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My TRA001 and TRB001 have been faultless. No need to change. All my table work is done with the Triton...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My TRA001 under the table can't be faulted especially since I replaced the original chuck with a MUSCLECHUCK.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Ditto what harry said. My biggest critique of my Tritons was the shaft lock/ switch lockout safety feature. It was a PITA until I bought muscle chucks for them. They make bit changes a breeze Unplug router raise router the muscle chuck protrudes enough to change bits before the shaft lock


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Chris Hachet said:


> What happened to Triton routers? I see a website and they seem to still be in business but they seem to ahve fallen off of everyone's radar...


I hope you took a moment to enter their *giveaway*! :grin:
http://www.routerforums.com/feature...dual-mode-precision-plunge-router-tra001.html


----------

